# Problem install phpMyAdmin apache 22 FreeBSD 8.0 (What happen with the new versions)



## manyblue (Dec 7, 2010)

I just installed phpmyadmin.

Now I need to configure httpd.conf and config.inc.php

At the end of the installation of phpmyadmin monitor reads me

you must configure httpd.conf as follows


```
# Vi /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf
```

and add


```
Alias /phpmyadmin/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin
<Directory "/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin">
Options none
AllowOverride Limit
Order Deny, Allow
Allow from 127.0.0.1 .Example.com
</Directory>
```

Then I have to configure


```
# Vi /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/config.inc.php
```

and here I do not know what I must add manually, I have seen


```
>$Cfg['Servers'][$i]['user'] = 'root';
$Cfg['Servers'][$i]['password'] = 'your password';
```

I've tried it and does not work, also see that


```
# Cd /usr/local/www/apache22/data/phpmyadmin
```

does not exist.

Now I have several questions

1) in 


```
# Vi /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf
```


```
Alias /phpmyadmin/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin
```

should not be


```
Alias "/phpmyadmin/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin"
```

2) in


```
# Vi /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/config.inc.php
```


```
>$Cfg['Servers'][$i]['user'] = 'root';
$Cfg['Servers'][$i]['password'] = 'your password';
```

should not be


```
$Cfg['Servers'][$i]['user'] = 'root';
$Cfg['Servers'][$i]['password'] = 'your password';
```

and variable 


```
$i
```

should not be equal to [1] or 


```
$i = 0;
$i++;
```

3) in


```
<Directory "/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin">
Options none
AllowOverride Limit
Order Deny, Allow
Allow from 127.0.0.1 .Example.com
</Directory>
```

the line


```
Allow from 127.0.0.1 .Example.com
```

should not be


```
Allow from 127.0.0.1 .example.com
```


I need help please and thank you very much for paying attention to me ofcourse

Beesatmsu are you for there ???  

kind regars


----------



## manyblue (Dec 7, 2010)

I have looked out there?


1).Copy the configuration file that provides default "config.sample.inc.php" like "config.inc.php".
2).Edit it and put the values for your MySQL


```
<?php

$cfg['blowfish_secret'] = 'that you want';
/*
 * Servers configuration
 */
$i = 0;

/*
 * First server
 */
$i++;
/* Authentication type */
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'cookie';
/* Server parameters */
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host'] = 'localhost';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type'] = 'tcp';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress'] = false;
/* Select mysqli if your server has it */
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension'] = 'mysqli'; //mysqli is more performance  you can used in defect mysql  

$cfg['UploadDir'] = '/upload/'; 
$cfg['SaveDir'] = '/download/';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user'] = â€˜rootâ€™;
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password'] = â€˜your passwordâ€™;

?>
```

3).and now edit httpd.conf


```
# ee /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf
```

and made


```
Alias /phpmyadmin/ "usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin" 
<Directory "/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin">
Options none
AllowOverride Limit
Order Deny, Allow
Allow from 127.0.0.1 .sample.com
</Directory>
```

this is more correct to try to prove?

I have installed FreeBSD 8.0 and updated ports, apache22, php5, mysql5-server, ntop working properly. 
But not to disturb your more for some time, I need only to finish with phpmyadmin (in this post) and puredb + pure-ftpd, no more.

Looke this

http://www.phpmyadmin.net/documentation/#setup_script

Thank you very much for your invaluable help.


----------



## beesatmsu (Dec 8, 2010)

if usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin is not there, then you did not install it correctly?

make sure php is working correctly (php main.php should give output). I had problems with phpmyadmin last time due to php extensions not installed properly. some old phps need php-mysql or something like that. 

make sure mysql is working also. 

the httpd.conf file I gave you last time already have the code for phpmyadmin, I think.

you never give error messages here, so it is impossible for people to help you...tell us 

1). what commands you typed and 
2). what did you see? (output, errors, etc).


----------

